# Stroud Meet, pre-Xmas



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone up for a pre-Xmas meet in December??

Let me know ASAP if you are.

Lee [smiley=santa.gif]

1. Multiprocess
2. t7 & nutts
3. TThril
4. Bec21TT
5. H
6. WesTTy


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Depends when


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Weekday or Weekend??

I think weekend with the dark night's


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Either, but it just depends whether I'm on shift at work :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Lee - we're moving to North Oxfordshire on 4th Dec  so yes depending on date we'd be up for this! Evening more likely to be free than weekends but post up your poss dates and we'll let you know.

Lou (and Mark)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Any more takers, come on surely there is someone else around the area??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Lee
weekends are a bit chocka for us until XMas now  but if we get a date (weekend or evening), I'll try and shuffle things around so that I / we can at least pop over for a bit


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Lee
> weekends are a bit chocka for us until XMas now  but if we get a date (weekend or evening), I'll try and shuffle things around so that I / we can at least pop over for a bit


Cool


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

ditto


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Lee

Good idea, I think you need to propose some dates!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, 1st, 8th, 15th which are Wednesday evenings or 5th, 12th, 19th which are Sundays.

Let me know.

Lee


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

8th & the 19th are OK for me. 19th would be the better one of the two.

Bec


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah - I wouldnt mind coming too......my weekends are full till Xmas but let me know the date and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

C'mon all you local people give me some feedback so I can organise something, I have given some dates, now give some feedback!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Lee....just a thought..... :idea:

If people are finding it hard to make it before Xmas how about leaving it till January? No one has anything to do then - might be easier to organise?

Also - not been to a `meet' before - what sort of thing do you do? I.e - not into bungee jumping but may be persuaded to mud-wrestle after a few drinks


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Hi Lee....just a thought..... :idea:
> 
> If people are finding it hard to make it before Xmas how about leaving it till January? No one has anything to do then - might be easier to organise?
> 
> Also - not been to a `meet' before - what sort of thing do you do? I.e - not into bungee jumping but may be persuaded to mud-wrestle after a few drinks


Take your point, but if you don't keep on to people it will never happen, whether it is pre-xmas or afterwards!! 

Meet up, go for a cruise, pub meal, talk TT's all night, stand and stare and go oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, where did you get that, how did you do that, that sort of thing, but pretty much anything goes!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can do 8th poss 15th, weekends are a maybe - depends on what time and where.

Oh and Nyk - we just sit in the pub and chat. Oh and sometimes go into the car park in the dark to look at mods with a torch :roll:

Lou


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> I.e - not into bungee jumping but may be persuaded to mud-wrestle after a few drinks


Miss that the first time, sounds kinky!!! 

Ok let's make it the 8th then!!


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

8th works for me  , now where?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Can't do the 8th - daughter's 13th birthday - and much as she loves the TT I think it would be pushing it a bit if I told her I had arranged a night out for her with loads of them 

So the mud-wrestling will have to wait till next time :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry NykS5, there will be others, but try and persuade your daughter!!

Venue will be decided in the next few days.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I take it we don't have anymore takers for this meet next wednesday?!?!?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anymore?? Where are you all??


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

OK, we are back from our 5 weeks in Florida, and the TT needs a run out, a good meal and a few drinks !! where and when :!: We are free and ready to go.......................... 8)


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

OOppps. Not been in here in weeks and missed this. 

8th or 15th. Dark probably means a hello, getting to know you rather than a run but either is fine with me.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK 8th it is then.

Meet @ Tesco car park in Stroud @ 6.30 then for a short drive to the Air Balloon pub for a meal and then home.

Sound ok??

Any other suggestions, let me know ASAP.

Please confirm who will defo be coming.

Lee


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Oh Lee, I'm coming!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We're up to our eyes in boxes (can you get brain damage from flash spray with bleach?) but should be okay for this. Will prob meet you at the Balloon as not sure on journey times over to you yet. Look forward to it.

Lou


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

H are you coming?

Lou did you get my PM??

Lee


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Big thanks Lee.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Big Thanks to you also and TThrill, see you next time if not at the trackday.


----------

